# trail camera recommendations



## 1099GL (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys its been a while...does anyone have any recommendations on a trail camera? i have a wild game innovations and hate it...pics would be nice


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Didnt I just read this in another post? lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Check these out http://www.reconyx.com/ I've heard good things about them.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I have a Moultrie and I love it. Highly recommended! Would get one at least 5MP and you can't beat for prices.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Didnt I just read this in another post? lol


Yes and there's more stashed away in the archives. Hey, boys, just do a search.


----------

